# Motorhoming in Gibraltar



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Can you do it or would it be better to leave the van on the mainland and do day trips?


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Definitely leave it on the mainland,there are plenty of places to park.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's a hell of a place to take a van of any size into and you can't legally stay overnight, or at least you didn't used to be able to. You will find parking anything much bigger than a panel van anywhere near the town very difficult.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The ASANULL - run campsite at La Linea ( Camping Sur Europa) is safe and pleasant. An easy cycle along the prom to Gib. There is also an aire and parking at the rugby club close to the frontier.

However, I would strongly advise NOT leaving bikes in La Linea and, finding somewhere to leave them in Gib is not easy. There is a good bus service running from the border ( Gib side ) into town and all over the peninsula. You can walk all over but, because of awful traffic, steep slopes, lots of steps and long tunnels, it can be quite tiring.

We have left our bikes in La Linea several times before but, last time, they were stolen and we were warned - by the police who got them back - that there is a lot of theft of bikes. We used to chain them up to the railings by the bus stop near the border in Gib but, last time we were told we must not and had to cart the blessed things round with us before managing to tie them up, with a thousand others, in Casemates Square where there is, as far as I can see, the only bike rack. Everyone rides mopeds and there are plenty of places to leave those.

So much history and so many fascinating places to see...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We went in with the van a few years ago and parked up at the Morrisons Supermarket but you only get a couple of hours parking. I wouldn't do it again especially now there are potential problems at the border crossing with vehicles.


On our second visit we stayed overnight at a parking area on Avenue Del Ejercito, they charged €3 per night and we walked into Gib from there, only about 20 mins stroll. N36.15909 W5.34305


Theres also an aire over by the marina (about €10 iirc).


Pete


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You will walk in much quicker than drive. Huge queues to get through when we were there. The marina in La linea has cc covered parking with wifi, laudry and services from memory €12 for 24 hrs and is within spitting distance of border. Spectacular views of the Rock thrown in.

N 36°9'19" W 5°21'14"


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

We lived in Gib 1976-1978, long before we had a MH, and so knew there were probably places there where there was physically space to park overnight. Armed with this knowledge and in our relatively new (to us) MH, in 2011 we parked up in Gib at Europa Point in a large empty carpark (the whole area was in the process of being refurbished) and settled down for the night. About 10:30pm, 3/4 of the way through a bottle of wine, we had a knock on the door and upon opening were faced by a policeman and two police cars complete with blue flashing lights. He explained that it was not allowed to park in Gib overnight other than on private land and with the owners permission. He was very apologetic - as were we of course - but after a short delay for us to tidy up (and me to finish my wine) we raised the blinds and were escorted off Gib with blue-lights police cars fore and aft and we eventually parked on the waste ground that was then available just over the border in La Linea. The advantage of crossing the border at about 11:30pm was that there was no queue! Over the next few days we crossed the border back into Gib on foot and caught buses to re-visit old haunts. We haven't been back since then but always like to follow Gibraltar threads!

Alan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw a few motorhomes in Gib but they were on the smaller side. A couple parked outside highrises so I assumed owned by locals.

The stellplatz on the La Linea marina is not far from the border crossing. I biked from there and to the first bus stop after the border. Locked my bike and had a wonderful day. Did that two days in a row. Seems to be the simplest solution.

From a vantage point on the south end it looked like one could be room for a MH or two near the lighthouse at the south tip but I know nothing about barriers and signs. So from what Alan experienced it sounds a bit risky...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As understand it the Spanish are being complete [email protected] and waving all traffic through with no delays INTO Gib and then having just a single "jobsworth" checking all (Non Spanish regd) returning to Spain thus causing immense delays.

Everyone I have spoken to has advised to go in and out by bus. 

Andy


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Mrplodd said:


> As understand it the Spanish are being complete [email protected] and waving all traffic through with no delays INTO Gib and then having just a single "jobsworth" checking all (Non Spanish regd) returning to Spain thus causing immense delays.
> 
> Everyone I have spoken to has advised to go in and out by bus.
> 
> Andy


I'm afraid that's far from correct! The Gardia appear to pick on the Spanish more that other Nationalities, many are smuggling Cigarettes etc on a professional level, I drive a Spanish registered car and have been pulled over as has anyone passing over the border on a regular basis, they stop that many it's pretty impossible not to get a tug.

Brian


----------

